# Look Up Once in a While



## diginit (Jul 19, 2004)

Went to a new site today, just for a change. Found 2 small 1940's dumpsites. Nothin'special. Until I happened to look up. About 40 feet up a tree, this beautiful color of aqua. Didn't expect that!


----------



## Bluebelle (Jul 19, 2004)

What a beauty! I'd get goosebumps if I looked up a tree and saw glass. So, how did you get it down? In case any of us finds something up a tree....[]


----------



## diginit (Jul 19, 2004)

This was a challenge. These were hanging over a branch by the wires,40' up a tree, in a circular grove of redwoods.The insulators on one side and a 4' 2x4 on the other. The wire ends were hanging 15' off the ground. There was a 20 ' stone wall 10' from the wires. I climbed the wall and while balancing on top, hooked the wire with a 12' branch and drew it to my hands. The weight of the 2x4 wasn't enough to pull the insulators over the branch by flipping the wire. Pulling on the wire just wedged the 2x4 between 2 branches. Stuck tight. I thought I was sunk, for about a minute.Redwoods grow straight up and the branches are too far apart to climb.  I tied an old cuff or collar iron (from a nearby dump of course) to a rope. Climbed back up the wall, and after about 20 tries, made it through the 2' x 2' target area to hook the 2x4 and swing it over to clear the lower branch. Once hanging free,5 or 6 good pulls on the wire to set the 2x4 in motion and and one more flipped it over the branch.The 2x4 hit the ground and the insulators were suspended from the wire I was holding. I love it when a plan comes together!


----------

